# OpenSky Radio Network



## MMiz (Feb 17, 2006)

Our entire county is transitioning to the OpenSky Radio System.  This means we all have to use the same MACOM radios and will all be on the same system.

Does anyone have any experience with the system?  I heard PA may already have it.


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2006)

My new name is Schultz - I know Noth-Ing!!!!


----------

